# Wanted Hymer external silver screens



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am after a set of silver screens to suit a 1995 Hymer 644 lhd model with the fitted channels above the Windows.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not got the Rapido any more? :?:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I think I may have a set somewhere I will check.
James


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

bognormike said:


> not got the Rapido any more? :?:


No, needed to raise some money, so got the Hymer as a compromise to keep us still on four wheels.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nigel67 said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > not got the Rapido any more? :?:
> ...


I asked because you still have the Rapido on your site profile!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there's been a few discussions recently about screen covers for Hymer (and other) A class MHs - have a search...

one here 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132081-screen.html+covers


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

bognormike said:


> nigel67 said:
> 
> 
> > bognormike said:
> ...


Good point, only picked it up on thursday, all changed now.. :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm in a quandry with possible covers for mine - it's all a bit tricky with the close fittiing door. At the moment we manage without (pleated blinds across) and will assess what happens when it gets really cold!


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

bognormike said:


> I'm in a quandry with possible covers for mine - it's all a bit tricky with the close fittiing door. At the moment we manage without (pleated blinds across) and will assess what happens when it gets really cold!


I don,t have any cab doors so not a problem for me. We had external screens on our Rapido and they made a huge difference, you could notice how the cab area stayed much warmer and no more condensation on the windows. We camp all year round so find them an excellent, if expensive, addition.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I'm in a quandry with possible covers for mine - it's all a bit tricky with the close fittiing door. At the moment we manage without (pleated blinds across) and will assess what happens when it gets really cold!


Mike,we had a couple of cold nights recently without external blinds and I think we are going to try and manage without them.

Admittedly we did get condensation on the screen in the morning but a quick once over with the karcher window vac(brilliant) soon sorted it.

The outside temperature overnight was around -3,there was a bit of a cold spot around the cab area but the truma boiler with blown air kept us warm and it wasn't really a problem.

Any colder e.g. skiing and I think externals would be essential but at the moment we are just going to try and manage with the pleated blinds for privacy.

One of the features of an A class is the panoramic views through the windscreen and it's a shame to cover it all up,even with the drop down front type externals it still seems like tunnel vision.(mrs wakk is by nature highly inquisitive :lol: )


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I'm in a quandry with possible covers for mine - it's all a bit tricky with the close fittiing door. At the moment we manage without (pleated blinds across) and will assess what happens when it gets really cold!


…… My front windscreen "silver screen" reduces condensation to zero but not fittings it on cold nights results in severe condensation


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Did you get sorted?
PM sent.
James


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

Regarding external silver screen hiding the scenery.

I read some time ago that an owner saved himself a lot of money by making external screens from that LARGE BUBBLE wrap meant for greenhouses. He held it together and edged it with duck tape!

Just a suggestion. How it will be held on to van is another problem.
Possibly by using that plastic tubey hook stuff used to hold caravan curtains.

Joyce


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

We have external silver screens which came with our van, just as you described (but we're in a 1993 LHD B544). 

They are brilliant. No condensation in the morning and no cold bottom if you're on the window side of the drop down bed at night!

There is a label sewed onto them and the details say:

Silver Screens
Bank Street, Cleckheaton, West Yorkshire, BD19 5EP

Tel: 01274 872151

Hope that helps.

Julie 
OurTour.co.uk

Check out our site for daily updates as we tour Europe, Morocco and Tunisia in our motorhome!


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

All sorted now. Picked up a set of s/hand Taylormabe silver screens at a bargain price...


----------

